# Pearl White



## StewY5HLM (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi all, what you using on you Pearl white paintwork. Just looking for something that pop's the fleck in the paint.


----------



## Teix777 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Stew, in terms of a wax I***8217;ve used PoorBoys Natty***8217;s Paste Wax (the white carnuba one) on my white and silver cars - always worked well for me and I think it***8217;s decently priced.


----------



## IanJ (Aug 9, 2018)

my RS is not pearl white, but the poorboys white diamond is the best I have found for white cars


----------



## IanJ (Aug 9, 2018)

followed up with some dodo juice carnuba wax


----------



## sharp_platonic (Nov 27, 2017)

Yup, the poorboys white diamond is worth a try.Very nice for white cars.


----------

